# Guitarmasterclass.net members



## chris9 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi
is anybody on here a guitarmasterclass.net member i could really do with a tab off there its
Muris Varajic advanced fusion jam its starts on Bm7 the video is on youtube but i don,t really want to get a membership on guitarmasterclass just for one tab.
please help i would be very very greatful

thanks
chris


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 24, 2011)

I am sure if you got a membership there would be a lot more use than just 1 tab.


----------



## chris9 (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah would love to join but i,m poor just buying a new car so really can,t afford another expence just thought somebody on here might have the tab


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 24, 2011)

My advice would be learn it by ear, seeing as if you want to make excuses as to justify asking you know it isn't right.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 25, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> My advice would be learn it by ear, seeing as if you want to make excuses as to justify asking you know it isn't right.



Yep.

Or just pay for a month and benefit from all the other articles/videos....


----------



## chris9 (Jun 25, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> My advice would be learn it by ear, seeing as if you want to make excuses as to justify asking you know it isn't right.



you sound like a moaning wife


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 25, 2011)

chris9 said:


> you sound like a moaning wife



And you sound like a begger, at the end of the day the honest man is likely to be more appreciated.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 25, 2011)

I was but alas no more. I paid for year and rarely used it...


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 25, 2011)

chris9 said:


> you sound like a moaning wife



Dude he has a point, if you don't like someone's opinion don't start crying and bleeting over it, the site is to learn many techniques or ideas, your telling me you wouldn't pay for even a month so you can learn of other videos other than the one you had in mind? 

Fine, then just learn it by ear or something. 

Seriously, some people.


----------



## chris9 (Jun 25, 2011)

i wasn,t crying over anything all i asked if anyone was a member and if they could spare a tab fuck you would think i was asking for the world got it now anyway the guys on youtube were really helpful


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 25, 2011)

Someones gonna get a Ban soon...


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 25, 2011)

chris9 said:


> i wasn,t crying over anything all i asked if anyone was a member and if they could spare a tab fuck you would think i was asking for the world got it now anyway the guys on youtube were really helpful



We gave you advice stop crying over it if your not gonna get your own way, welcome to life broski

Btw, the price for GMC is not a life threatening sum of money for educational worth material. Your loss if you simply cannot be arsed.

btw 2, if you could get something from the guys on youtube, WHY MAKE A POST?!?!?!?! 

/thread.


----------



## chris9 (Jun 26, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> We gave you advice stop crying over it if your not gonna get your own way, welcome to life broski
> 
> Btw, the price for GMC is not a life threatening sum of money for educational worth material. Your loss if you simply cannot be arsed.
> 
> ...



shut up silly boy


----------

